# OCA Extravaganza Shots (56k warning)



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well after several hours of driving, couple hundred photo's sorting through, 10mintues of digital video going through, have a few photo's to begin sharing. Met alot of people, so was worth the trip! 

Here's what our room looked like, we only brought four tanks with us mainly for puttin fish in that we would buy, didnt bring much to sell like some people, beds were very comfortable, not a common thing in hotel rooms lol:









We hung out with Mark(cichlidmania aka www.worldofcichlids.com & Bayleesfishies guy) here's what they had setup in their room:









Now down at the show, was disapointed at the little collection of african haps/pea****s but o well:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

My roomate, Mike(www.ultimateafricans.com) also raffled off 2 baby zebra pleco's:






































More pics to come! And Video's!!!!!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

MP, they are amazing!! What fish is that in the fourth pic? Looks like a saltwater fishy.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

awesome pics as usual!


----------



## igorstshirts.com (Jun 1, 2005)

No doubt. Awesome fish and pics. 

The 16th pic down, right above the first Zebra plec... What is that guy. I see them at shows and a fishshop has one down the street (or something very sim).

Could I keep that guy in a Discus tank?


----------



## igorstshirts.com (Jun 1, 2005)

I am guessing that is an African Cichlid of some kind? Do the water perams and temperature vary that much from Amazon conditions? I'm guessing that the answer is yes. :roll:


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah totally Amazon is soft acidic and rift lakes (where african cichlids come from) is hard and alkaline


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Did the Hotel Maids come and clean the tanks you had in the room? :wink:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome pictures! What did the hotel employees think of all those tanks and water in their rooms?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i love the white calvus and the zebra pleco


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Wow those are GORGEOUS fish! love the one w/ extremely bright blue face w/ orangy red coloring on his tail. But all are beautiful. 


And yeah I wondered what they thought of all those tanks in the hotel hehe


----------

